# Restart With Used Electrolyte Silver Crystal Harvest - VIDEO



## kadriver (Mar 21, 2016)

Step by step electrolytic silver cell start-up using electrolyte from a previous silver cell operation.

Then a demo on how I harvest the pure silver crystal.

Features a ten-day progressive silver crystal growth segment.

https://youtu.be/1mDz5k-WhPg

Comments welcome, thanks for looking.

kadriver


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 21, 2016)

Great video as always Kevin!!!! 8) John.


----------

